

A Big List of MP3 Patents (and supposed expiration dates) (2007) - yuhong
http://www.tunequest.org/a-big-list-of-mp3-patents/20070226/

======
yuhong
I think this is a good time to take a look at the remaining MP3 patents to
figure out accurate expiration dates.

